# Potential buyer looking to learn the dark secrets :D



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

None that I know of. I have about 50K miles on my 2016 GEN2


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

dooferorg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car and the Chevy Cruze is up there on the list of possibles. Probably something a 2018/2019 with low enough miles to have the powertrain warranty for a couple of years.
> 
> In looking over the forums I don't see any huge threads about known issues for this kinda of model year, so I was wondering if there are any glaringly common problems anyone has faced?


Get a 2019 so you can the auto stop/start button .


----------



## dooferorg (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh man that's a good point. Just read up on that. I hated that on the BMW X1 I had. Had to code/mod it to get it to remember between starts.

On the Cruze do you know if it remembers the state of that button between restarts? Articles I've seen were vague.


Edit: Just saw that you have press the button every time. Ugh. That's awful.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

dooferorg said:


> Oh man that's a good point. Just read up on that. I hated that on the BMW X1 I had. Had to code/mod it to get it to remember between starts.
> 
> On the Cruze do you know if it remembers the state of that button between restarts? Articles I've seen were vague.
> 
> ...


Unless you go with this https://www.trifectaperformance.com...e-cruze-hatch-14l-turbo-autostop-delete-only/


----------



## dooferorg (Nov 24, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> Unless you go with this https://www.trifectaperformance.com...e-cruze-hatch-14l-turbo-autostop-delete-only/


Ah that's good to know, thank you for pointing that out. Maybe I still will do a test drive tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

This one here is a simple plug in. No ecm rewrite. And only costs $140. 

It's what I and a couple others have. 









Chevy-Buick-Cadillac-GMC Products


2023 support newly added! --> Automatically OVERRIDES the engine Auto Stop feature <--



www.smartstopstart.com


----------



## Curt d (Nov 13, 2018)

If you get a certified pre owned you will get the remaining warranty plus 12mo/12k bumper to bumper added on top. Powertrain is 6yr 100k from date of original (owner) purchase. I just got my 2017 and ordered a Smart stop start module as well


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dooferorg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new car and the Chevy Cruze is up there on the list of possibles. Probably something a 2018/2019 with low enough miles to have the powertrain warranty for a couple of years.
> 
> In looking over the forums I don't see any huge threads about known issues for this kinda of model year, so I was wondering if there are any glaringly common problems anyone has faced?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and then your Cruze when you get it here.


----------

